# Help... Sister wants to start rafting...



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

i am sure there are organized groups, though dont have any beta nor do i belong. i am sure andy horn will reply momentarily and am suprised he hasnt already.


your sis is more than welcome to jump on most any of our trips. we run many easier 3 runs as well as some 4 so she could bring a boat or paddle along depending on her comfort factor. 

give a call whenever
zach
303 956 5722


----------



## Strider (Mar 12, 2004)

*Raft Experience*

Your sister could look into a, "new guide orientation" with a raft company in her area. Even if she has no interest in guiding/working for a company she may be able to tag along for a price. And if she was up for working a season as a raft guide she'd get lots of experience, as well as some swift water rescue information. 
Kim


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Well just like Zach predicted, here I am with the recommendation. If she's in Denver, she can get in touch with the High Country River Rafters (HCRR-dot-org) and if in the Springs she can contact the Pikes Peak River Runners (PPRR-dot-org). These are both groups that have outings for folks and are great for beginners to get plugged into the rubber-pushing scene. The HCRR is having their next meeting on June 8 so she could go to that, meet folks, and then go on the club cruise in Northgate Canyon on June 12-13.

email me offline for more information.

--Andy


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Andy, The HCRR seem like a bunch of great folks, but the median age can't be much under 60.


----------



## cayo (Mar 20, 2005)

DAVE,
Your point is semi legit but a bit of an exaggeration there are younger members who do alittle more aggressive stuff,my bro Hal is the pres. this year he's only like 39-40.there are beginner/ family type outings ,semi-serious rafting,and beer runs ,you try duckin' the upr.Blue at 125 ,after 15 beers and some jaegger its tuff(guess this may not have been an official club outing)


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Yeah, Dave, in general the HCRR has lots of folks in their mid 30s and older but there are probably even some as young as you! Still, they're glad to take a newbie along on the water and have good attitudes despite being a little past the "young-and-cool" demographic. 'Paddler's sis may not be comfortable pulling out of town with a bunch of strangers she met on the 'net (like Zach, ya know!  ) and at least its a start. 

She may not be at a stage in life to spend a summer living in a tent & guiding on the Ark for $75 a day. What do you recommend for someone who wants to get plugged into the scene but doesn't know anyone local that's living the boating lifestyle? 

--A


----------



## stonej (Sep 23, 2004)

If she is interested, at San Juan College their Outdoor Leadership program offers three different rafting courses this summer. They are ACA rafting courses and she will learn A LOT! The cost of each class is tuition ($50 in state, $70 out of state) and a fee of $96. So for a total cost of around $150 she will get her ACA participation cert., and the fee covers all travel, food, equipment, and camping for 5 days on the water. If you want more info, call me at 505-566-3487 or email me at [email protected]
Josh


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

*Thanks for all the info guys! Much appreciated!*

Thanks!


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I'm a 4th year kayaker, 2nd season rafter. I'm expereinced with reading river, swiftwater rescue trained, etc. I leanred from my friend who was a commercial guide, and it wasn't hard once I applied my kayaking river knowledge. Anyways, she can go with us (us being me and my girlfriend and whatever other people we find that want to go), I'm still learning too, and it would be good to have another boat to go with. I'm pretty comfy guiding class III, and I feel ready to guide on some class IV stuff. Anyhow, she can come with us sometime, I'm a good teacher.

Also, it might be a little late for this season, but you can always pay to sign up for commercial guide training. I wanted to, but don't have 2 free weeks vacation.

Anyways, 970-376-1819. I'd like to try Brown's in a week or two. Tell her to give me a shout. Also, we aren't old, I'm 26, girlfriend is 28.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Rafting is super gay, unless of course you are pulling my waterlogged ass out of the river, then it's pretty sweet. :lol:


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

I have found that it is cool because I can bring people with little experience with me on rivers I couldn't bring them kayaking on with no experience. It's pretty sweet to be able to take my dad or my front ranger gaper friends out onto my favorite rivers. Also, you have to admit, rafts can hold tons of beer! I still kayak too. As far as I'm concerned as long as I'm out on the river on something, I'm a happy dude.

I'll be sure to fish your ass out of there from the raft, so long as you let me hang on the back of your kayak when I swim by holding my kayak!


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Thats the spirit Lighting! I was just trying to start shit...I like the rafting with dad idea, pops is getting tired of running class II and not really ready for anything else in plastic. 

And by my estimates, my 54 gallon boat can only hold 576 beers, which will barely get me past the first drop...a very serious limitation. I'm sure you could break 1k cans of highlife in a raft! 
SYOTR -Dan


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

In my raft, we measure in kegs.


----------

